# Fun Fact



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm out and about in my Motorhome and someone said something that for some reason made me pick up my phone and google for motorhome fun._

Google gave me a list and when I clicked the most likely answer it took me to this site - Motorhome Facts.

Thinking I had finger trouble I did the whole thing again - and clicking on the most fun sounding item took me to Facts!

I thought it was a Fun Fact! _


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

You just made me do the same, but all I could see was motorhomefun.co.uk right at the top of the list with facts bringing up the rear.

Do you think Google just gives you what you wish for


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

I just tested on my computer.

And this was the URL I clicked after googling:

m o t o r h o m e f u n . c o m

...had to insert spaces or this site changes it!

But try it yourself without those spaces. It goes here!

Btw:

If I insert the link in my message it's changed by the "system" to

http://motorhomefun.com

A fun fact.


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

VanFlair said:


> You just made me do the same, but all I could see was fun.co.uk right at the top of the list with facts bringing up the rear.
> 
> Do you think Google just gives you what you wish for


I think perhaps since I'm in Denmark google assume I want the .com and not the .co.uk?


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

It dates back to the schism. Fun is dot co uk. Nuke must have bought fun dot com :wink: 

Dick


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

motorhome fun
motorhomefun


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Glandwr said:


> It dates back to the schism. Fun is dot co uk. Nuke must have bought fun dot com :wink:


Ah - from back in the olden days before I joined.


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Christine600 said:


> VanFlair said:
> 
> 
> > You just made me do the same, but all I could see was fun.co.uk right at the top of the list with facts bringing up the rear.
> ...


I think you might be right about Google knowing you are in Denmark.

And yes Nuke registered Motorhomefun.com but with motorhome in front


----------

